# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  خیلی خیلی واجب لطفاً بیاین تو

## NiNi

*سلام انجمنی ها،

دختردایی من تکمیل ظرفیت تهران قبول شده چند روز پیش، زمان ثبت نام کِی عه؟! وقت هست برای ثبت نام؟ بعد چجوری عه تکمیل ظرفیت کلاً؟ کلاس ها کی عه؟*

----------


## bande khoda

> *سلام انجمنی ها،
> 
> دختردایی من تکمیل ظرفیت تهران قبول شده چند روز پیش، زمان ثبت نام کِی عه؟! وقت هست برای ثبت نام؟ بعد چجوری عه تکمیل ظرفیت کلاً؟ کلاس ها کی عه؟*


خسته نباشه،تموم شد ثبت نام.منم داروی دامغان دراومدم دیروز ساعت ۱۱ رفتم گفت دیر اومدی!! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bande khoda


خسته نباشه،تموم شد ثبت نام.منم داروی دامغان دراومدم دیروز ساعت ۱۱ رفتم گفت دیر اومدی!!



چه بد  حالا راهی نداره؟ آخه مشکلی پیش اومد نتونست بره ثبت نام.*

----------


## bande khoda

البته دانشگاش مفت نمی ارزید! :Yahoo (50): 
بره یه سر بزنه باز،شاید شد.چی درومده؟

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bande khoda


البته دانشگاش مفت نمی ارزید!
بره یه سر بزنه باز،شاید شد.چی درومده؟


پزشکی*

----------


## bande khoda

> *پزشکی*


فک نکنم دیگه بشه کاریش کرد چون تاپ بوده رشتش ولی خب باز بره دلیلش قانع کننده باشه شاید قبول کنن.

----------


## Zahra77

:Yahoo (4): اره بابا همین دو هفته پیش تکمیل زدن الان درومده لابد خب

----------


## Aryan-

> *سلام انجمنی ها،
> 
> دختردایی من تکمیل ظرفیت تهران قبول شده چند روز پیش، زمان ثبت نام کِی عه؟! وقت هست برای ثبت نام؟ بعد چجوری عه تکمیل ظرفیت کلاً؟ کلاس ها کی عه؟*


سلام

بقیه تاپیک و پست ها رو دنبال کردم.

البته درست این بود که حداقل تلفنی با دانشگاه هماهنگ می کردن یا از تاریخ دقیق مطلع می شدن. اگر به سایت و .... مراجعه نداشتن.

راه حل : با مدرک قانع کننده (مثلا خدای ناکرده بستری در بیمارستان یا ....) به معاونت آموزشی دانشگاه مراجعه کنند اگر نتیجه نگرفتن باید با ریاست دانشکده دیدار داشته باشند. سازمان سنجش وقتی می گه مثلا تا 15 مهر فرصت ثبت نام هست معمولا یه فرجه ای هم به دانشگاه ها برای موارد خاص می دن. باز هم همه چیز به دانشگاه و نحوه برخوردشون بستگی داره. 5 شنبه که فایده ای نداره بهتره همین امروز مراجعه کنن.

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aryan-


سلام

بقیه تاپیک و پست ها رو دنبال کردم.

البته درست این بود که حداقل تلفنی با دانشگاه هماهنگ می کردن یا از تاریخ دقیق مطلع می شدن. اگر به سایت و .... مراجعه نداشتن.

راه حل : با مدرک قانع کننده (مثلا خدای ناکرده بستری در بیمارستان یا ....) به معاونت آموزشی دانشگاه مراجعه کنند اگر نتیجه نگرفتن باید با ریاست دانشکده دیدار داشته باشند. سازمان سنجش وقتی می گه مثلا تا 15 مهر فرصت ثبت نام هست معمولا یه فرجه ای هم به دانشگاه ها برای موارد خاص می دن. باز هم همه چیز به دانشگاه و نحوه برخوردشون بستگی داره. 5 شنبه که فایده ای نداره بهتره همین امروز مراجعه کنن.


سلام،زنگ زده بود ولی الان زدن زیرش. مهم نیست حالا..بضاعت رفتن رو هم نداشت خیلی سخت قرار بود جور کنه. موند سال بعد سراسری بیاره.*

----------


## Aryan-

> *
> 
> سلام،زنگ زده بود ولی الان زدن زیرش. مهم نیست حالا..بضاعت رفتن رو هم نداشت خیلی سخت قرار بود جور کنه. موند سال بعد سراسری بیاره.*


حیف واقعا، خیلی سخته....

ای کاش هر طور می شد پیگیر می شد و جور می کرد.

انشاالله که هرچی خیره براشون پیش بیاد و موفق باشن.

----------


## Aryan-

> *
> 
> سلام،زنگ زده بود ولی الان زدن زیرش. مهم نیست حالا..بضاعت رفتن رو هم نداشت خیلی سخت قرار بود جور کنه. موند سال بعد سراسری بیاره.*


حیف واقعا، خیلی سخته....

ای کاش هر طور می شد پیگیر می شد و جور می کرد.

انشاالله که هرچی خیره براشون پیش بیاد و موفق باشن.

----------

